# My car of the day, new VW Polo GTI



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This new VW Polo GTI, is pitched as a more premium alternative to the fiesta st and Ibiza Cupra and also Renault sport 200. VW will be installing a more powerful 1.8 litre turbo engine producing 189 BHP and 320 Nm of torque in a move which will please hot hatch enthusiasts, a six speed manual will be fitted as standard and a 7 speed dual clutch DSG will be available as an option. A 0-60 time of 6.7 seconds and a top speed of 147 MPH is looking like the performance figure's on offer. Order books are now open in readiness for expected deliveries next spring with a starting price of £19,000.

Could this new Polo GTI challenge the fiesta st?
your thoughts are welcomed as always to these threads.

Like it?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice, but not much different at all in appearance to the previous Polo GTi?

I would have also expected a bit more than 189bhp from a 1.8 bearing in mind the previous 1.4 had 179bhp. I know VAG have to keep it sufficiently below the S1 but a little more couldn't have done too much harm...

£19K though!!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Could do with looking a bit more aggressive. 189HP should be plenty for a small car though.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Good safe bet. £19k probably about right compared to a 208 and Clio.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> Could do with looking a bit more aggressive. 189HP should be plenty for a small car though.


Not seen you on here for a while Fella, been laying low?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Should be a solid a bet, but more reliable than the last twin charged engine version - it could be troublesome as it was complex and drank oil as a pastime. I know - we had one for three years and I ended up feeding it a lot of oil. The 1.8T with the standard power output is going to be comparatively under stressed. Should also be more robust in the long term. I'd hate to be facing the mid life repair and serving costs of the complicated twin charge 1.4 GTi compared to this 1.8.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Loving the checked seats 

But at 19k bit dear for me.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Stupid polo gtis  

I do like it. And yeah you may say that 189bhp isn't that fast but that torque figure is ridiculous lol

Bhp sells cars, torque wins races

Also, mine only has 207bhp 260lbsft but if you didn't know the figures you'd say its a lot quicker than that

Fact

Oh just noticed that's nm, give it a remap and that'll be rapid though lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Stupid polo gtis
> 
> I do like it. And yeah you may say that 189bhp isn't that fast but that torque figure is ridiculous lol
> 
> ...


BHP sells cars and torque wins races???

Please explain this rather interesting theory.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks fine to me. 

I doubt many grown men would buy one though. It'll still be for the girls and yoofs.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice looking bit of kit and I'd be more likely to go for it with a larger turbo charged engine and a manual gearbox. Price is a bit much though!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> BHP sells cars and torque wins races???
> 
> Please explain this rather interesting theory.


Oh dear

Kerr's gonna give me a lesson on cars now 😴

Torque is what throws you back in your seat and say 'this car is ****ing awesome'

Bhp is what you go into a pub and talk about saying 'mines higher than yours'


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Kerr's gonna give me a lesson on cars now &#55357;&#56884;
> 
> ...


I'm not going to give you a lesson. I wanted you to explain to me as it was you throwing about the ambiguous statement.

You clearly don't know what you are talking about though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I'm not going to give you a lesson. I wanted you to explain to me as it was you throwing about the ambiguous statement.
> 
> You clearly don't know what you are talking about though.


Lol ok thanks


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Kerr's gonna give me a lesson on cars now 😴
> 
> ...


Yes but you can guarantee the person boasting the most BHP and how amazing there car is also has the smallest pen15 :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> Yes but you can guarantee the person boasting the most BHP and how amazing there car is also has the smallest pen15 :thumb:


Very true indeed :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone got any thoughts if the Polo GTI can challenge the fiesta st ?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Anyone got any thoughts if the Polo GTI can challenge the fiesta st ?


I think the nurburg ring helmets will find the answers soon.

I fancy the polo would be quicker


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

dont know about performance but looks and style the fiesta hammers the polo for me plus a few grand change (plus a montune upgrade to keep the warranty cant loose)


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Anyone got any thoughts if the Polo GTI can challenge the fiesta st ?


Stage 1 9n3 gti can keep up with a focus st3 stage 1 if that's of any help


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks pretty much identical to the last one.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

still slower than a nearly 15 year old ep3 which has about 3 lbsft of torque


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yay no dsg. I'd still have a mini though.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Yay no dsg. I'd still have a mini though.


DSG is available as an option, six speed manual is standard.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

dillinja999 said:


> still slower than a nearly 15 year old ep3 which has about 3 lbsft of torque


Loooool


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

It's got at least one thing going for it, it looks better than the S1


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can't help looking at that and thinking, flappy paddles or not I'd rather take the Clio 200 or even the Fiesta ST over that. 

It's a fine looking car, no doubt nicely made too and interior looks good. But it looks a bit bland and uninspiring.

I can't comment on how it drives so maybe that would win me over but from the info and pics, it's not in my top list of hot hatches.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Doesn't look any different to the last one, definitely one for the ladies or young ones, i bet it flies though.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd nip to the shops in one...seriously looks smart enough and sure the engine will be well suited to a car that size.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Looks good to me.. if i had to pick one of the latest little fast hatchbacks though would be 208gti for me 

In all honesty though i wouldnt buy any, too much money for not alot of car i think


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

My missus would probably like one. Say no more. Not really a mans car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Markg2013 said:


> It's got at least one thing going for it, it looks better than the S1


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Bhp sells cars, torque wins races


I have heard this before but theres alot of diesel cars with more torque than mine that are slower


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RPC said:


> I have heard this before but theres alot of diesel cars with more torque than mine that are slower


Obviously it's not just the torque, it's how the power is distributed 

Hence my map has made a small power figure pull very well and it suprises everyone who I take out in it


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Obviously it's not just the torque, it's how the power is distributed
> 
> Hence my map has made a small power figure pull very well and it suprises everyone who I take out in it


Because racecar


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> Because racecar


Yuppp


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Purely on looks I'd go with the St


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> Purely on looks I'd go with the St


They look like a puffa fish lol


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Polo has a much nicer interior but the st craps over it from a great height when it comes to driving. Ford really have done a great job with the st vw need to take some hints for the next polo's handling.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

so what does the polo do better for the few 1000's extra it costs?

VW could have tried a litte harder other than stickking seats and a badge on it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> so what does the polo do better for the few 1000's extra it costs?
> 
> VW could have tried a litte harder other than stickking seats and a badge on it


It's german

It has a much better build quality

It's not as cheap feeling

You don't have to be associated with a ford


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Just drive it and dont feel the car up. Cars are meant to be driven not felt. How they drive should be the first order when it comes to a car. Especially something with Gti on the back.
Couldnt tell it was a new model tbh, its a very minor facelift at that.
It will be quick yes, just like the previous model, sadly it lacked something which the fiesta just has. 
Sadly though, VW fans/customers are always happy rigardless of what they bring out, so I do not see them doing something that will interest some poeple, me included. Id nip over to a seat dealer for a hot hatch over that tbh.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> It's german
> 
> It has a much better build quality
> 
> ...


basically german blindness then


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

possul said:


> Just drive it and dont feel the car up. Cars are meant to be driven not felt. How they drive should be the first order when it comes to a car. Especially something with Gti on the back.
> Couldnt tell it was a new model tbh, its a very minor facelift at that.
> It will be quick yes, just like the previous model, sadly it lacked something which the fiesta just has.
> Sadly though, VW fans/customers are always happy rigardless of what they bring out, so I do not see them doing something that will interest some poeple, me included. Id nip over to a seat dealer for a hot hatch over that tbh.


Seat are horrible to drive and feel cheap and nasty do not sure why you'd go there first lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> basically german blindness then


Not particularly, I've driven ford, they do nothing for me at all. Mine feels a lot more solid than a fezzy St, it has a better driving position, it looks better imo, it's better on fuel and a lot quicker


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> It's german
> 
> It has a much better build quality
> 
> ...


There is some irony in being a car/badge snob.........Then driving a Polo.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> There is some irony in being a car/badge snob.........Then driving a Polo.


Hardly being a brand snob lmao

Vw make better cars than ford, that's a well known fact ...

I'd still take a Vauxhall over a ford anyday and that's defo not a brand to be a snob about


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Seat are horrible to drive and feel cheap and nasty do not sure why you'd go there first lol


Same product components? Admittedly the interiors are not quite the same but all drive the same.

Driven enough of them... worked within the group for long enough...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> Same product components? Admittedly the interiors are not quite the same but all drive the same.
> 
> Driven enough of them... worked within the group for long enough...


You spend most of your time inside the vehicle, I hope, so you'd surely prefer a non plastic cheapy interior


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> You spend most of your time inside the vehicle, I hope, so you'd surely prefer a non plastic cheapy interior


Agreed.

Would you pay the extra money for a pretty dashboard when its something which drives the same? Same parts? Same engines? .


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Would you pay the extra money for a pretty dashboard when its something which drives the same? Same parts? Same engines? .


It's not the same car as another, mines nothing like an Ibiza and that'd be their equivalent

But yes, I would pay more for a more solid and better looking interior


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Hardly being a brand snob lmao
> 
> Vw make better cars than ford, that's a well known fact ...
> 
> I'd still take a Vauxhall over a ford anyday and that's defo not a brand to be a snob about


VW make better cars than Ford?

Care to explain this other random observation? What makes them better?

The comparison in this thread was Polo GTi v Fiesta ST. Looks are subjective. Both look fine to me.

I would doubt the Polo would be anywhere near as much fun as the Fiesta. It's a hot hatch, so fun surely is top priority?

In many reliability surveys Ford quite often beat VW for reliability.

Look through the history of the companies. What genuine classics do Ford have in comparison to VW?

Ford have got loads of cars you'd pick before any VW if you were given the chance to choose any car that they made.

So explain to me why VW are better? More so in general why a basic little Polo is so good.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> VW make better cars than Ford?
> 
> Care to explain this other random observation? What makes them better?
> 
> ...


trolololol

You're such an angry little creature aren't you

Ps, try driving a gti and an St then tell me that the St is more fun, I have first hand experience and it's fairly obvious what one is better to drive and which puts a smile on your face daily


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> It's not the same car as another, mines nothing like an Ibiza and that'd be their equivalent
> 
> But yes, I would pay more for a more solid and better looking interior


Well I think if you knew more you'd be shocked to be honest.

But fair comment if you would spend the extra money . :thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive drievn both and the fiesta pisses all over it. (last shape polo) 
Unless theres something massively different fant see there being anything else to add.

Id choose a seat cupra. I dont go for badge you see. Neither do I feel uo dash boards and judge a car by that


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fishing for ford fans is toooooo easy lmao



Y so aggressive about ****, slow cars?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Not particularly, I've driven ford, they do nothing for me at all. Mine feels a lot more solid than a fezzy St, it has a better driving position, it looks better imo, it's better on fuel and a lot quicker


Is your Polo standard?.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> trolololol
> 
> You're such an angry little creature aren't you
> 
> Ps, try driving a gti and an St then tell me that the St is more fun, I have first hand experience and it's fairly obvious what one is better to drive and which puts a smile on your face daily


I'm not angry in the slightest. I'm finding you amusing to be honest, so are others.

It's not me trying way too hard to justify my car.

It's not me making stupid uneducated posts (you've been making quite a few recently) and then when questioned why you've got that viewpoint, all you can do is type lol, make a little insult, then totally avoid answering what you've been asked.

There is one of us a little upset and moody. It isn't me.

I'm just curious where you get all these points of view from, then can't explain these facts.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

johanr77 said:


> Is your Polo standard?.


No it's not, but it was still fun standard and still could have a fiesta St


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I'm not angry in the slightest. I'm finding you amusing to be honest, so are others.
> 
> It's not me trying way too hard to justify my car.
> 
> ...


You don't get the whole 'car banter' part

That's what I find amusing :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

possul said:


> Ive drievn both and the fiesta pisses all over it. (last shape polo)
> Unless theres something massively different fant see there being anything else to add.
> 
> Id choose a seat cupra. I dont go for badge you see. Neither do I feel uo dash boards and judge a car by that


You've missed out by driving the 1.4 tsi polo then? Which aren't that amazing either imo

Oh wait, I've gotta say it's awesome because it's a vw haven't i


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> No it's not, but it was still fun standard and still could have a fiesta St


Hold on chief are you comparing your Polo (the one in your avatar) to the old Fiesta ST?.

If you are then it does make some sense but if you're comparing the current models then no, not in a million years is the current Polo GTI better than the current Fiesta ST, unless your definition of better is sitting in a stationary car and which one has the nicer stereo and seats.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> You don't get the whole 'car banter' part
> 
> That's what I find amusing :lol:


I'm picturing that in a Will from Inbetweeners kind of banter.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Driven every car in the vw range. Used to work for them


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

johanr77 said:


> Hold on chief are you comparing your Polo (the one in your avatar) to the old Fiesta ST?.
> 
> If you are then it does make some sense but if you're comparing the current models then no, not in a million years is the current Polo GTI better than the current Fiesta ST, unless your ******** for better is sitting in a stationary car and which one has the nicer stereo and seats.


I am comparing my 'old' polo to the current st yes. Infact any fezzy st

I've already said the last 1.4 polo gti wasn't amazing, however the new one is having a 1.8t, tweaked version of my engine, which is a good engine and very fun and tunable


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I'm picturing that in a Will from Inbetweeners kind of banter.


Csb ...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i like the looks of a golf GTI but thats it as for being more exciting than the ST golf GTI are usually under powered and at the bottom of the hot hatches in this respect. A GTI is more of a symbol and thats why its chosen not because how it drives etc imho. 

whats your car standard and whats it now?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Csb ...


That means what in English?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> i like the looks of a golf GTI but thats it as for being more exciting than the ST golf GTI are usually under powered and at the bottom of the hot hatches in this respect. A GTI is more of a symbol and thats why its chosen not because how it drives etc imho.
> 
> whats your car standard and whats it now?


150bhp standard, I forget the torque figure

It's only 207bhp / 260lbsft now so not mega quick but believe me, you wouldn't tell the power figures from the driver seat 

Wait, aren't you from the same town as me? You can go out for a spin if you want :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> 150bhp standard, I forget the torque figure
> 
> It's only 207bhp / 260lbsft now so not mega quick but believe me, you wouldn't tell the power figures from the driver seat
> 
> Wait, aren't you from the same town as me? You can go out for a spin if you want :lol:


Yep sadly ktown i try and stay away from, i'll give it a miss tbh too many racing cars in k town as there is plus in k town its almost impossible to go over 20mph with the amount of traffic.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

LETS GO FOR A LITTLE RIDE


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh all them chavvy civics? Hahaha

No point racing cars around towns etc

There's a time and a place


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> LETS GO FOR A LITTLE RIDE


:lol:

Just like that


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

your friends got an st3 stage 1?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> your friends got an st3 stage 1?


Yeah, he's not from kettering tho

Focus that is


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Ford fan &#55357;&#56833; have you seen my avatar?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

possul said:


> Ford fan �� have you seen my avatar?


Yes, you also seem to have missed the whole irony and car banter part too ...


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh so you're being ironic by saying your polo is better than a fiesta ST.

Makes sense now. 

Bants.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

johanr77 said:


> Oh so you're being ironic by saying your polo is better than a fiesta ST.
> 
> Makes sense now.
> 
> Bants.


Nah, my polo genuinely is better than any fiesta st

The whole ford bit was the banter no one can hack so cry about it


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soomeeeboddies tiirrreeeddddd


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion chief and just because you're heavily outnumbered doesn't mean you should change your stance. 

Too many people round here are wishy washy and change their mind when the first punter who has something different to say wanders past.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

johanr77 said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion chief and just because you're heavily outnumbered doesn't mean you should change your stance.
> 
> Too many people round here are wishy washy and change their mind when the first punter who has something different to say wanders past.


True :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

johanr77 said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion chief and just because you're heavily outnumbered doesn't mean you should change your stance.
> 
> Too many people round here are wishy washy and change their mind when the first punter who has something different to say wanders past.


I tried out many cars last year when I was looking for a 'new' car, so I know what suits my needs. I know what I like, and I couldn't care less if people hate my car. I love it, I smile everytime I drive it and that's all that matters to me


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll be honest when the wife said she wanted the Fiesta I tried to talk her into getting another Polo but after I had an extended test drive I was convinced otherwise.

The Polo has a much better interior, is quieter, feels sturdier, will hold it's value better and will likely look in much better nick in ten years time. However, we never keep a car more than 3-4 years and the Fiesta is so much more fun to drive that the interior not being quite as nice, the paint not being as good and the tyre roar being a bit much wasn't good enough reasons to pick the Polo instead. 

Ford used to be fairly naff, particularly in the 80's-90's (Cosworths and RS models apart) but they are a shed load better now than they were.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah, he's not from kettering tho
> 
> Focus that is


 ah i see, two main cars i see is a red vxr and a blue 106 gti both being driven by ****s


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> ah i see, two main cars i see is a red vxr and a blue 106 gti both being driven by ****s


No idea lol

It's the Hondas with cherry bombs that annoy me lol

'Racing' through town centre, not cool


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> No idea lol
> 
> It's the Hondas with cherry bombs that annoy me lol
> 
> 'Racing' through town centre, not cool


BWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

rasp...

JDM " init"


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Why is it always VW drivers who are always negative about something non VW 

Oh Cant forget the Vxr clan on that front aswell


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RPC said:


> Why is it always VW drivers who are always negative about something non VW
> 
> Oh Cant forget the Vxr clan on that front aswell


I guess people with French cars have to be open minded


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I guess we do, no narrowminded tongue in bum "vdub is awesome" bandwagon here


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RPC said:


> Why is it always VW drivers who are always negative about something non VW
> 
> Oh Cant forget the Vxr clan on that front aswell


Especially those who own Pug 207's as they are utter gash.

As for torque, I do agree that in the real world that figure is more important. BHP and torque actually meet somewhere higher up on a power graph so you can the switchover where one becomes more important than the other.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Ah another chavtastic Vxr owner comes to trash talk


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RPC said:


> Ah another chavtastic Vxr owner comes to trash talk


Talk trash I think you were trying to say 

We've had first hand experience of a 207 and it was just a massive failure of a vehicle. Also it was cheaper than the burg so it's nice to see these chavs are up market these days 

Also less likely to kill themselves in utter boredom on the way to work, remember that at 9 am tomorrow morning 

Kieran are you keeping your polo after this thread? Trololl


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

you seem like a nice guy, dont come across as been a total dick in the slightest


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Some people are walking a fine line, now play nice or i will set 'Lightning' on you all.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It's nice but don't think it's worth £19,000!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> It's nice but don't think it's worth £19,000!


Going rate for corsa vxr, gtis and sts these days

Even see minis at over £20k and they're nothing special lol


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Good read before bed
Thanks all xx


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

The 1.4tsi was a huge mistake for VAG. Nothing but trouble and I bet they replaced 30%+ of them if not more. The 1.8t 'should' be a better platform and at 189bhp seems reasonable to compete with a stock ST.

The misses took delivery of her new fiesta st with the Mountune MP215 on it and after owning the Skoda Fabia vRS and 2x mates who currently own the older polo gti's with the 1.4TSI init If the new ones handling capabilities are the same as the older polo gti then its got no comparison on the fiesta. A very good car the older 1.4tsi and a very nice drive but performance wise I am shocked at how well the fiesta handles and performs.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> The 1.4tsi was a huge mistake for VAG. Nothing but trouble and I bet they replaced 30%+ of them if not more. The 1.8t 'should' be a better platform and at 189bhp seems reasonable to compete with a stock ST.


I agree - a friend runs a VAG specialist garage and he describes the twin charged 1.4 engine as a 'ticking bomb' for private owners when it gets to six or seven years old. He's had loads in already for all manner of engine woes. Very clever approach in terms of mpg and CO2 figures mind and so a good company car vehicle, as that's how we enjoyed our twin charger Polo - the irony being we never one issue at all.

Incidentally, no one has actually mentioned the size of the thing - I was surprised to find that this generation Polo was only slightly smaller than our old MK3 Golf!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yetizone said:


> I agree - a friend runs a VAG specialist garage and he describes the twin charged 1.4 engine as a 'ticking bomb' for private owners when it gets to six or seven years old. He's had loads in already for all manner of engine woes. Very clever approach in terms of mpg and CO2 figures mind and so a good company car vehicle, as that's how we enjoyed our twin charger Polo - the irony being we never one issue at all.
> 
> Incidentally, no one has actually mentioned the size of the thing - I was surprised to find that this generation Polo was only slightly smaller than our old MK3 Golf!


All cars have moved on in size though not just the polo, as for the 1.4 then I agree I wouldn't want a car with that engine in it!


----------

